# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  A little wolf diddy

## Rapture

After a long break from drawing, I made this cute wolf in mid-prowl...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



Enjoy

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Wow!!!  Very nice...I wish I could draw :Sad:   I was really into art in my teens and early twenties and let it slip away....

----------


## Laooda

ME LIKE THE Wulf...........  :Wink:    Good job D!

----------


## cueball

Neat..I would like to ride him around  :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy-hound

That's an awesome pic.  You got a lot of talant.  I can't draw.
Wolfy(of COURSE I'd like that picture!)

----------


## chris B

Wow, very nice. Is this from a picture, off the top of your head or did you actually see one?

----------


## Rapture

Chris, the only reference I used was watching my husky walk to see how far his toes would bend forward... turns out it might not really be possible for a canine to prowl like a cat.  :Razz:  But I drew it that way anyway.

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

I used my Husky hybrid for wolf studies back in the days of drawing. you really have talent. Keep up the good work.

do yuo by any chance paint?

----------


## Styx

That's fantastic.

----------


## Rapture

> I used my Husky hybrid for wolf studies back in the days of drawing. you really have talent. Keep up the good work.
> 
> do yuo by any chance paint?


I have painted just a couple times... a few years ago. Not enough to develop any particular skills or talent. I still think about it though.  :Razz:

----------


## slartibartfast

I feel funny critiquing this, because I can't draw at all, but I can see where there are things that are "off".

There is something wrong with the angle of that near elbow.  If you look at the way the joints work, the connection of the humerus to the scapula is more dorsal in real life than that elbow angulation allows for.  You have almost a 90 degree angle at the elbow, and it should be more...maybe 120 degrees.

Also, the topline of the hips (croup) is too weakly muscled.  The hind leg is good, but above the hip socket, the line is too shallow.  If that were a real dog, I'd wonder about muscle wasting/neuropathy in the hind end.

Oh, and the neck is a bit short...lengthen it by about 10 -15%.  Wolf necks often look deceptive because their coat is so thick, but this one you've drawn is in a summer coat and so you should be able to see more length of neck on him.

The feet are excellent...I love the way you've detailed the dewclaw on the far front, as well as the way the fur delineates the muscling and body contours in general.

Please don't take this the wrong way!  I can't draw to save my life.  I just think with a few tweaks, you could do an even better job.

----------


## Rapture

Critique away... you don't have to know how to produce a drawing to be able to tell what looks wrong anatomy-wise.  :Smile: 

As far as the elbow comment, are you referring to the elbow, shoulder, or ankle? I just messed with both of my dogs to try to see what you mean, and I can extend and bend their elbows to great extent. I think the biggest "false" I made with this drawing is how far some of the ankle joints are extended. Like the one on the nearest front leg, and I realized that when I was creating the drawing, but I was going for and exaggerated "prowl" position.

I see exactly what you mean about that highest point of the hip bone. Should have a nice peak there to account for both muscle and fur.

I also see what you mean about the neck. I think the reason it is too short is because of the position I wanted the wolf to be in. I wanted the head to be closer to the height of the shoulders, but ended up accidentally shortening the neck in the process.

Thanks for your critique. I really appreciate when someone takes the time to provide good constructive criticism. I will say that I have not done a lot of as-close-to-realism-without-a-direct-reference drawings, and have much to figure out and store in my mind to be able to put it onto paper without something to go by.  :Razz: 

Thanks for your compliments as well.





> I feel funny critiquing this, because I can't draw at all, but I can see where there are things that are "off".
> 
> There is something wrong with the angle of that near elbow. If you look at the way the joints work, the connection of the humerus to the scapula is more dorsal in real life than that elbow angulation allows for. You have almost a 90 degree angle at the elbow, and it should be more...maybe 120 degrees.
> 
> Also, the topline of the hips (croup) is too weakly muscled. The hind leg is good, but above the hip socket, the line is too shallow. If that were a real dog, I'd wonder about muscle wasting/neuropathy in the hind end.
> 
> Oh, and the neck is a bit short...lengthen it by about 10 -15%. Wolf necks often look deceptive because their coat is so thick, but this one you've drawn is in a summer coat and so you should be able to see more length of neck on him.
> 
> The feet are excellent...I love the way you've detailed the dewclaw on the far front, as well as the way the fur delineates the muscling and body contours in general.
> ...

----------


## slartibartfast

This skeleton shows the articulation:
http://www.4germanshep.com/skeleton_of_GSD.gif

You've drawn the scapular/humeral joint too low on the body...it rests higher up.  The scapula should be shorter and the humerus longer than you've drawn.  Even allowing for a crouching position, the scapula won't rotate enough to drop the joint that low.
The bones should be approximately equal in length; instead there's a disproportion, with the scapula exagerated and the humerus shortened.

I think the feet are good...very strong.  The extension and flexion are not so improbable as you may think; study stills of greyhounds in motion.  The amount of distortion the joints can withstand is a marvel of engineering.

----------


## gothkenny

I love you. O_O

So. Amazing.
Seriously, you have talent.

----------

